# Webuzo 2.1.0 - Released



## ConnerCG (May 16, 2013)

I started using Webuzo 2.0.6 a few days ago on one of my VPSs and found it accomodating and didn't sting as much as cPanel, I wanted to try it for the $2.50/mo as I'm waiting the ZPanel issues out (if they do exist).  i do have a couple I SSH and CLI but sometime I just want to clikety click!

Well 2.1.0 dropped today with serveral intersting changes!

http://www.softaculous.com/board/index.php?tid=4139

The Webuzo Team is glad to announce the launch of Webuzo 2.1.0

This version of Webuzo has a completely new architecture to help you install system applications by the click of a button.
Complete list of changes:

1) Apps Category : Now you can install system applications like Apache, Nginx, PHP, Perl, MysqL, etc by the click of a button from the Enduser Panel. This gives a FREEDOM to install the applications as per your needs.



2) You can now allow users to install only a particular script from the Enduser thus disabling all the other Webuzo scripts.

3) Support for Nginx : Users can now install NGINX from the Webuzo Panel.

Note : Users will have to manually handle .htaccess files if any available for the scripts in case of NGINX mode



4) Multiple versions of PHP can be installed and one of them can be set as the default PHP to be used. Similarly you have the flexibility to install either Apache or Nginx as the webserver.



5) Webuzo itself now runs on the LEMP environment which is faster and better than the previous versions.

6) Added Auto Upgrade feature : Now users can choose to auto upgrade to the latest version of a script as soon as it is available. (Note : This feature is available for selected scripts at the moment.)

7) Added Password Strength check for Enduser while installing any scripts.

8) Improved the random password generation method to generate stronger random password.

9) Improved the API to check the minimum requirements of a script.

10) Now you can check the license information from the command line.

11) API improved for scripts version checking.

12) Added check to disallow special characters in directory name while installing any script.

13) In case of scripts with multiple branches, all available versions will be displayed on the script overview page.

14) Previously, when a license was upgraded from Free to Premium all scripts were not enabled by default and the Admin had to choose the scripts manually. We have now changed this behaviour and all scripts will be enabled when a license is upgraded from Free to Premium.

15) When editing an installation in Webuzo, the script version of the installation will be detected and also prompted to the user IF it does not match with the Webuzo records. The user will get an option to update the version in our records.

16) Task Manager has now been added to Webuzo.

17) Bug Fix : User was able to download the files under his account from Backup/Restore page by providing path of the file. It is now fixed.

18) Bug Fix : While importing installations which have customized admin folder name (e.g. WHMCS), Webuzo was unable to determine the customized folder name. It is now fixed.

19) Bug Fix : Cron command language string was not displayed on edit installation page. It is now fixed.

20) Bug Fix : Webuzo was not able to detect upgrade for installations which contained alphabets in version number. This is fixed now.

21) Bug Fix : While listing all installations from API in XML format it was giving invalid XML output. It is now fixed.
NOTE : Since it is a major release, users with Webuzo 2.0.6 and lower will not be able to upgrade to 2.1.0 or higher versions of Webuzo


----------



## Chronic (May 16, 2013)

I've been actually looking for a decent panel these past few days, something free preferably, for a few of my friends. So far I've been through Kloxo-MR (seemed a bit clumsy), ISPConfig (didn't find it very end-user friendly) and am currently on i-MSCP. It's got most of what I need, but there are a few things I find lacking, especially in the configuration department. I had to manually edit the PHP configuration several times and it took me a fair half an hour to actually find my way to the right configs, since I'm not that experienced. i-MSCP's concept of one user - one domain is also a bit unusual. Might be I'm just missing something, but I think there are better *free* options out there.

That brings me to Webuzo. I read that there's a free version but with less features - is it any good? From what I saw on the demo, it looks very user friendly and might just be what I'm looking for, but I'm worried the free edition is going to limit the usability. Would anyone who used it care to comment?

*EDIT:* Just realised Webuzo is a single-user control panel. The search continues.


----------



## MikeIn (May 19, 2013)

The NGINX support 
Hope for a better File manager


----------



## Fritz (May 19, 2013)

Looks very good at its NGINX suports.

The next will be htaccess compatibility.


----------



## Daniel (May 19, 2013)

What's the difference between Wubuzo Free and Webuzo Premium?


All I could find is.



> *Webuzo Free License* has the same functionality as the Premium one, but you will get access to *ONLY* 59 scripts.


----------



## Hassan (May 19, 2013)

Still waiting on Neon


----------

